# Miracle Detail present Pagani Zonda F Clubsport Edition, finished with Crystal rock!!



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Not sure how I forgot about this one! Pagani Zonda F Clubsport Edition, 1 of 25, finished with Swissvax Crystal Rock wax.























































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic job.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Awesome car and great job on it!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

What a machine that is! Great work people:thumb:


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

wow! great work on a great car


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is top quality work, outstanding.

Many thanks, John Tht.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Awesome! Love special threads like this!


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Looks too nice to drive...it's like a mantle piece.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent work!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome, just a dream car in every sense of the word! Looks incredible!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I take it that this was pre rupes then.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

paddy328 said:


> I take it that this was pre rupes then.


Lol yes! :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome car


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

What a car love that


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

IMO the Zonda is best car in the world, just look at it! I need to drive one of these before I kick the bucket!
Great job and finish


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Your work never ceases to amaze me paul. Like night and day in some of those 50:50 shots.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Lovely job, I really like the 50/50 shots:thumb:


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

What a car, pure carbon :argie:!!! cracking job


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Outrageous results as always Paul, and that is an amazing car too.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

stunning


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Amazing car!..ive always wondered what those holes in the seats are though?


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Such a great job on a great ride !


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Great work as ever dude. though I must say thank you god for making Mr Horacio Pagani... :thumb:


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

What a stunner! Nice work.


----------



## barneyrubble (Feb 13, 2013)

Great work - i've seen that car too - Bob Forstner on Park Lane unless I'm mistaken?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Stunning. Think polishing CF would send my eyes dizzy lol


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

amazing car and the work speaks for itself!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Awesome car, awesome job, can not believe the dealer let you do the car in the showroom like that cables hanging around, noise etc. 

Do they not have an area away from the public you could have done it in?


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice 

Callum


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice to see the rotary in action. Nice work.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work.

Did your eyes not go funny looking at the weave all day!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome stuff Paul!


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Stunning!

Saw one of these at the London Boat show earlier in the year and it was an incredible machine.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Fantastic work! and what an environment to work in  so much beauties!


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

superb detail awsome work again paul


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

How do you just happen to forget about a Pagani Zonda F Clubsport Edition. ilmho. Brilliant work as per (even if you are beginning to show signs of old age ) _yeah i know I'm looking for my coat_

Daz


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

that car is pure pure porn.... dear santa


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

Love the holos on before pictures  Factory finish?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

witcher said:


> Love the holos on before pictures  Factory finish?


Yes free from the factory! Crazy!

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work Paul, those were the days rotary !

Mario


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Eurogloss said:


> Great work Paul, those were the days rotary !
> 
> Mario


I know seems such a long time ago now... lol

Rotary is so old skool now! :buffer::buffer::buffer:

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Miracle Detail said:


> I know seems such a long time ago now... lol
> 
> Rotary is so old skool now! :buffer::buffer::buffer:
> 
> ...


Very true Paul :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Carbon yummy


----------



## typerdan (Apr 11, 2011)

Dream car, top job, looks amazing!!!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning in every way. :thumb:


----------



## scotty86 (Mar 18, 2012)

One of my favourite cars of all time, great work


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

what a piece of art that is! great work


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow. Absolutly stunning. Nice job mate. And i thought i was lucky painting aston martins.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Wowsers, fantastic job on a fantastic beast


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

floydlloyd said:


> Wow. Absolutly stunning. Nice job mate. And i thought i was lucky painting aston martins.


Where do you work??

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## rls (Apr 17, 2013)

Stunning car and outstanding work
out of interest what is working on CF like..... does it depend on the manufacturer in the same way as paint (hard v soft) etc..

I have a CF roof with a few swirls and just wondering if I should treat it any differently when trying to polish out.
Thanks


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

rls said:


> Stunning car and outstanding work
> out of interest what is working on CF like..... does it depend on the manufacturer in the same way as paint (hard v soft) etc..
> 
> I have a CF roof with a few swirls and just wondering if I should treat it any differently when trying to polish out.
> Thanks


Which car do you have? It can usually be polished in the same way and is usually softish.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail


----------

